# Things seen at SUM today.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I.....Seen as the gang was unpacking.....

Sebae Anemones in ALL sizes. Jumbo to tiny.

Very Cool Coloured Sea Lilies (crinoids)

Mantis Shrimp

Angels

HUGE Clownfish. HUGE

Some cool patterned damsels

Yes, that is an escaped octopus. Caught, inked all over the hand...and is for sale. 

Good Hunting Everyone.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very interesting 
Thanks Red 
I have to get back to SUM soon


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Man........multibar. I should give it one last go....


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Be warned, those 'sea lilies' are only filter feeders, and most if not all, will die in your tank. Not for the average person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what about corals? old stock only?


----------

